# Does anyone know what plant this is??



## jho0101 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm scratching my head as to what this is. 
I got it from a vendor that says it is "Ludwigia Cuba" but it looks nothing like it. 
He says it's the emersed version and will convert soon. 
I'm not buying it though.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jho0101,

I see this is your first post...welcome to APC! I'm sure others will chip in, but I think that is Ludwigia repens.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You got the right stuff. It is this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=81&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow,

Big difference between emersed and submerged growth!


----------



## jho0101 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Cavan, why does it look so different? 
How does it change into the picture in the link? 
New shoots? 
I just can't get over how different it looks than the link. 
I can't find any pictures like my on the net that look like what i currently have. 
It does look a lot like the Ludwigia Repens as Seattle Aquarist says....


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Trust me, that's it. It is quite a difference, and there are regularly new threads about people who think they've been sold the wrong stuff. As it grows, new leaves will look like what you expect.

_L. repens_ has opposite leaves, for one (two per node). Your plant also has much longer petioles (basically the stem of the leaf) and alternate leaves.


----------



## jho0101 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok... I'll see what happens. i'll post new pics as soon as "it" happens, thank you.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

I got some about a month ago now. It started changing within a week.

When I took it out of the packaging my thoughts were "my that's a big repens". Was willing to roll with it because I didn't have any and hadn't kept any for a while. Then it started changing and pretty fast.
I've trimmed it 3 times now. Fast grower.

Really too big for my tank too but I really like the looks of the plant. It's making me want a bigger tank just to accommodate it.


----------



## jho0101 (Oct 8, 2010)

**Update**
It looks like smaller leaves are growing but i thought it was suppose to look like this?No?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=81

Does Anyone know why it looks so different?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's still converting. Have faith; it will change.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

ether way its a good looking plant!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a picture of the conversion:


----------

